# Lake Conroe Grass Carp Removal Tournament



## texas two guns

July 9th. 
Stow A Way Marina

Stay tuned to stay posted.


----------



## gremlingarage

SWEEET!!!


----------



## impulse

Legal?

Fishing Regulations
Most species are currently managed with statewide regulations. An exception is largemouth bass, which is subject to a 16-inch minimum length limit. A Triploid Grass Carp Permit is in effect on this lake. If a grass carp is caught, it must be immediately returned to the water unharmed.

Source: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/conroe/


----------



## texas two guns

Exactly, except the TPWD needs some removed and they have asked us at the TBA to help them. A tournament format will allow them to see how many are removed. It was done on Lake Jacksonville last year with good turn-out. All the t's are crossed and the i's dotted. It's on!


----------



## RATLTRAP

Sounds like a great time now that it is confirmed "LEGAL". Keep us posted with reminders so we don't forget.


----------



## lost-in-salt

This is great. Conroe needs as many grass carp removed as possible. However, if you followed the process at Lake Jacksonville and talk to people that participated, you will find out that the tournament was fairly unsuccessful as far as removing grass carp by bowfishing. I enjoy bowfishing and would love to go shoot some white amur but they also need to allow rod and reel removal during the tournament also, because fishing for them has actually been more successful than bowfishing. Is the tournament going to be bowfishing only? If it is, is their anyway for those in control to create a rod and reel division of the tournament also?


----------



## texas two guns

There is a rod and reel tournament being planned for the same day. Bowfishermen and Carp Anglers together in one spot for a common cause.

Yes, Jacksonville was not entirely successful from the point of removing the carp, but we had lots going against us that night. Since then we have gone back with biologists and been a lot more successful.


----------



## Jasmillertime

so will there be entry fees for this? Never done one so I was wondering what all goes along with them.


----------



## bowfishrp

If the TPWD REALLY want those grass carp removed they should just make it legal for us to shoot them all the time, not just in this tournament. There are lot of fat dumb grassies swimming around the lake right now.

I will be there for sure!


----------



## marshhunter

SWEET!!!!!!!!!

are we gonna be able to shoot at night and during the day??...if they really wanted some removed they should have a night shoot and a day shoot


----------



## bowfishrp

I understood we would be bowfishing at night....I wont waste my time for a day shoot for grass carp.


----------



## marshhunter

bowfishrp said:


> I understood we would be bowfishing at night....I wont waste my time for a day shoot for grass carp.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## oOslikOo

should be fun!


----------



## texas two guns

Yes, it will most likely be $20 per man entry, max. 3 man team. Women and children shoot free and don't count against max. team. We absolutely have to be gone by 4:00am, so in order to get a 6 or 8 hour shoot in we are gonna have set to end by midnight. Start time is still up in the air. It's not the best way, but it's the only way this time.


----------



## Feathershredder

Keep me posted on the dates!


----------



## bowfishrp

Why not have it end at 2 AM instead? That should give us time to weigh fish and leave by 4AM.


----------



## texas two guns

Are you sure? I ain't gonna bet on it. We could have 40 boats there to weight and get gone in 2 hours. How long does it take you to finish with TRS? I'm talking clean up and everyone gone.


----------



## slabnabbin

Y'all should have fun. I seen hundreds of carp sat morning in about 1 foot of water. They were everywhere on a big flat. Good luck


----------



## FISHROADIE

slabnabbin said:


> Y'all should have fun. I seen hundreds of carp sat morning in about 1 foot of water. They were everywhere on a big flat. Good luck


I saw them swiming away from my jet drive boat when I was out in the stump field. 
The water was 1ft, till I ran aground.


----------



## bayoueddie

Airboats allowed?


----------



## bowfishrp

Airboats are NOT outlawed on Conroe....the park rangers dont like them but it is not their lake. They do have noise ordinances at the various parks so you do have to watch that and be curteous so dont burn by the banks of the campers at 2AM. There have been some park ranger problems above 1097 in the past but just be nice and try to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## texas two guns

I'm confused. Are they or are they not allowed. You said NOT, but then went on about being quiet and all. We will be North of 1097.


----------



## bowfishrp

From everything I know airboats ARE allowed on Conroe....there is no law that I have ever seen that bans airboats on the lake. I spoke with the SJRA about this 2 years ago and they said they run airboats on the lake too and were not aware of any laws. 

From what I understand the forestry service owns all the land north of 1097 bridge. There is some question as to who owns the water above 1097 but thats another discussion. With this said the park rangers do not like airboats and they believe that they can give tickets for boats that are too loud. If you are too loud in one of their parks they will try to ticket you. Has not happened to me but I would fight it because I have yet to see any code designating what "loud" is...and I do have a decibel meter for just this reason. A couple years ago I heard they were giving out tickets to loud airboats because the campers were complaining. It was also said they were new guys trying to push everyone around too. It was my understanding that they could only give them to boats that launched at their ramps and had no justistiction on the water.

If anyone knows anything else about this we certainly need to hear it. 

Until I hear otherwise airboats are legal on conroe and I will have mine up there in a few weeks so we will certainly find out more from the rangers. I plan to launch at cagle campground to test this.


----------



## texas two guns

I'll be sure and let TPWD figure out if we can have them at this shoot or not.


----------



## texas two guns

This is directly from SJRA. I will have a report from the forest service soon as well.

"SJRA (San Jacinto River Authority) has no noise (decibel) restriction. 
There is a nuisance noise ordinance inside no wake zones but this
wouldn't apply to much of the Forest area.
Otherwise Abs are treated like any other vessel."


----------



## bowfishrp

I still haven't got to test out the new boat up on lake conroe yet. 

On the park ranger question...the I really wish we knew if the park rangers or forestry had a specific decibel limit and at what distance. (You cant have a decibel limit without a distance to measure from also) I was planning to stop into Cagle to talk to the rangers and see if they can tell me what the specs are. I have a decibel meter so I can certainly measure my airboat and anyone else's boat at the tournament.


----------



## texas two guns

That would be great. We are working on the possibility of setting up some Red Zones too for populated areas. We're happy to work with any entity on these areas, be it TPWD or the park service.


----------



## tpool

This is awesome! But I'm not sure why they paid to have them put in the lake (I believe Conroe Chamber of Commerce purchased most of them) and now they want to remove them? Don't tell me they are breeding again like when the lake was wiped of grass! I will just assume that (like usual) they miscalculated and put too many in the last few years... Either way, this sounds excellent!

T-BONE


----------



## jrb007

Any dates yet ??? If air boats are allowed I'm in...and have heard conflicting views and many different opinions on the subject, but only talked to one gw, he said stay away from cagle park and shouldnt be an issue...bowfish rp pm me on details I am interested in membership; as well as more tournament info always go for fun but never in tournament


----------



## bowfishrp

http://texasbowfishingassociation.com/tournmnt.htm

June 9th is the Lake Conroe grass carp tournament.

FYI, I heard that the noise level is 85db at the bank so you cannot make more than that. I know all airboats are louder than that but as long as I am not fishing the bank close to cagle or running wide open around there everything should be fine.

BTW, my db meter says the inside of a '06 Dodge Diesel with the music off is 85db.


----------



## jrb007

lol, yeah that sounds about right. It's thur night ??


----------



## jrb007

the schedule you posted says its july 9th...


----------



## bowfishrp

Sorry, the schedule is right.....its Saturday JULY 9th.


----------



## Texasfisherman57

Can you shoot a coupla' dozen for me?


----------



## tpool

Wanted to give you guys a gar/carp update/sightings...

Fished the dam last Tuesday in the morning and several small gar were cruising the rocks in less than 6" of water (not sure you would want to shoot at them though - only 2" of water under them then rocks)... Also, on the North bank of the creek that has Sam's Boat, Wolfie's, McDonald's etc... had several medium size carp (looked like grass carp) right on the north bank cruising/sunning. Just thought I'd pass it on...

T-BONE


----------



## texas two guns

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately we will be banned from all water south of FM 1097.
This will be a 12 hour tournament dark to daylight in order to make the very best of our special grass carp season. However, if you feel you can't compete or don't want to shoot all 12 hours, please feel free to sign up and shoot anyways, just be sure and get a pass from TPWD at Scott's Ridge that evening when the tournament starts.


----------



## quackills05

Anyone need a team member. I would like to shoot this tourny but have no boat with lights and not enough friends that bowfish.


----------



## YeagerSights

I might be needing one team member. Are you any good


----------



## quackills05

Im probably not as good as some people on here but i have been shooting for 4-5 years and have quite a few big fish to my name. I believe i can hold my own.


----------



## bowfishrp

http://www.texasbowfishingassociation.com/2011/tourflyers/ConroeGrassCarpShoot.pdf

Here is the flyer. This will be a numbers only shoot (might be a big grass carp pot but that has not be finalized) so all rough fish will count...HOWEVER *grass carp will count as 10 FISH!!!!*
Our BASS friends really want those grass carp removed from this lake so we want to do this best we can to get them out of there. Cant tell you how many bass fishermen have begged us to shoot the grass carp...now we get to!


----------



## bowfishrp

Had a lot of calls about this tournament so I expect a good turnout. $100 per team and we are expecting a pretty good turnout. Payout is 100% and up to three places so there will be some good money to be won. Hoping we can do a number on those grass carp because the lake really needs the grass.


----------



## bowfishrp

We had 21 teams and 59 shooters who took 221 grass carp out of the lake.


----------



## tybird

Do you have the results from the Conroe Carp Removal Tournament?


----------



## bowfishrp

Lake Conroe Grass Carp Shoot - July 9, 2011

1st Team PSE - 376 points, 36 grass carp Walter Blackburn, Robert Blackburn, Dave Roberts
2nd Garquest - 338 points, 33 grass carp Marty McIntyre, Tim Jackson, Robert Stillwagon
3rd Mudkat - 310 points, 29 grass carp Kyle Kleb, Robert Peebles, Mike Howse
4th Kelley - 241 points, 23 grass carp Ryan Kelley, Bubba Usher, Justin Bennett
5th ScaleBusters - 231 points, 21 grass carp Cody Cryer, Justin Wiley, Daniel Kirwin
6th No Limit - 187 points, 18 grass carp John Boudreaux, Joseph Boudreaux, Justin Skyvara
7th Shaft Deep - 166 points, 14 grass carp Jeremy Burk, Craig Stephens, Cale Staton
8th Yeah Buddy - 160 points, 13 grass carp Robbie Woods, Justin Smith, Dusty Adams
9th Misfits - 97 points, 8 grass carp David Easley, Brice Arnold, Angela Williams
10th ShallowMinds - 77 points, 7 grass carp Britton Karish, Dawn Karish, Cody Langford
11th Killin Time - 75 points, 6 grass carp Keith Kline, Jason Waldvogel
12th JBJ Custom Guns - 61 points, 6 grass carp Matt Barlow, Greg Bell, Brandon Goedde
13th Swamp Mafia - 53 points, 5 grass carp Brandon Fant, Matt Niewiadowski
DNC - Swamp Rat Boys Chad Kubeczka, Chase Kubeczka, Dillan Cassell
DNC - Rookies Shaun Welborn, Zach Welborn, Billy Christopher
DNC - Redhead Steve Phillips, Tracy Murphy, Shank Gammill
DNC - Jasper Chad Harris, Kevin Clark, Justin Youngblood
DNC - Beta Theta Noble Feldman, Ed Paul, Ross Murphy
DNC - Overkill Billy Morton, Chris Lindley
DNC - Swack N Stack Josh McFalls, Blake
DNC - Evans Kent Evans, Matt Evans, unnamed​


----------

